

Medieval Speech Bubbles - diodorus
http://medievalbooks.nl/2015/01/23/medieval-speech-bubbles/

======
beyondcompute
Not about medieval but somewhat related example. There are no visible speech
bubbles but the characters nevertheless “talk” to each other:
[http://notetoself.typepad.com/.a/6a0115705a75a1970b0120a66db...](http://notetoself.typepad.com/.a/6a0115705a75a1970b0120a66db65e970c-popup)
(Ancient Greek amphora by Exekias from the museums of Vatican).

